# Cabbage!!!!



## crewdawg52 (Mar 11, 2008)

Put mods on my drum so....if gonna fire it up....put something on...cabbage.


Cored and filled with Italian Dressing


Had to throw moi and the better half in.........on vacation last month!


Finished.....What the heck....cabbage was smoked!


Ribs done last week.  Yes, you can freeze and reheat!


----------



## rw willy (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, here goes.  Was it any good?
Truth please.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 11, 2008)

Reheated ribs from last weeks smoke,....tasty! Mrs.....you bet!!! Cabbage,... Gonna do it again!  The flavore of the smoke and dressing....recommened it to anyone!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 11, 2008)

Very interesting.  I may just have to try that.  (The cabbage, not the Mrs.)  I have always said there is nothing you can do to ruin cabbage.

And...um can you introduce me to the young lady in the tourquoise bikini in the back ground of your pic??


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 11, 2008)

awe the snabbage.....we do it too but with a balsalmic filler............and it's ooooh sooooo good


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 11, 2008)

Have to say... got hit over the head  when the "better" half  reached over and layed a "kiss" on me after posting the pic.  Damn, for being that old, she should be proud!  

Dawg leans over and misses a left hook!!!!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 11, 2008)

She looks much younger than 29 dog...she should be proud.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 11, 2008)

yup, I though she was your daughter or some young babe you found on the beach..


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2008)

Geoff, I was going to ask who the short chubby guy was next to your wife, then I realized that it was you down on one knee.--Sorry Dawg, my bad!!


----------

